# on a scale of 1-5 how useful do you find RFUK?



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

For reptile related issues/advice, how do you rate RFUK?


1 not useful at all

2 slightly useful
3 somewhat useful
4 very useful
5 extremely useful


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

i voted 5 : victory:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

me too.


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

5 : victory:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

cinco esse!!


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

:?...what HABU?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

5 dude!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

i voted 5. because even if someone on here doesnt know the answer, the chances are that someone will direct you to a site that does. therefore its more than useful!"!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

other forums i've seen here in the states are so stiff and stale, this one has personality and flavor. others just have a bunch of point dexters spewing technobabble. one won't even let you use !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

I voted 5:smile:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

I have to vote 5 as well.The forum is happy go lucky most of the time and you can usually get the answers you are looking for from someone


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

I voted 5


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Not sure if im alowed to vote; although im not usualy asking questions im still learning stuff all the time so +5


----------



## CT1974 (Mar 29, 2007)

Voted 5 too - great site for a newbie to the reptile world - most of my questions have been answered, and Jeff the leo seems to be very happy with all the advice I've taken on board!

: victory:


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

i have voted 5. i rely on the forums heavily. due to my location, i very seldom meet other reptile keepers, so i am very greatful to have the chance to chat with them here  

how sad am i?!


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Voted 4, id say 5 if there was a chat option or link like on a weekend evening, although sometimes threads turn into chat topics when loads replying at same time but some form of chat option would make this fab. Its great site and use it all the time.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

I voted 5 of course:thumb: We did used to have a Chat mode but didn't get used that much.


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

5 5 5 5 5 5 5 omne of the best reptile sites around!!!!


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

i was a 5 too,seems we are all loving this forum,actually its the 1st forum ive ever used,most of my friends and my OH think im really sad to sit on here and chat


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

fazer600sy said:


> I voted 5 of course:thumb: We did used to have a Chat mode but didn't get used that much.


That seems really odd cos it seems there are people regularly on here and all hours of the day so im surprised it didnt get used.


----------



## sexy (Feb 24, 2007)

5 for me


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

bumpety bump :lol2:


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

I voted 5, sum1 always has an answer 4 u!! : victory:


----------



## repoman (Jan 16, 2007)

nothing is perfect so a 4,i have had great help on here but since the change-over the host laggs somewhat,and i didnt get any help with my cwd,but other forums only get a 3:smile: so cant be bad.


----------



## dnarra (Feb 14, 2007)

on most issues it has to be 5, 
at sitting back reading a lot of the bitching and not getting involved its off the scale:lol2:


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

i voted 5: victory:


----------



## robje29 (Mar 10, 2007)

I posted 3!


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

you can still rate RFUK!!!!


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

im resurrecting this thread :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

well considering recently all that has happened on here is bitching i gave it a one


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

I voted 5, its a VERY helpful site, I was on a few rep forums when I first got into reps and Ive now left them all for this one!!
I am getting fed up of the few picky people on here that keep having little digs or being out right rude for no reason - but that doesnt deserve RFUK in general to have a lower score!


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

5  ..


----------



## kolo (Aug 20, 2007)

I voted 4 :smile:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Yep I voted somewhat usefull.

Very usefull is a bird that can washup iron do all cleaning and a roastdinner at the same time aswell as sexual duties after dinner.......


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

I voted 4.

I find this forum incredibly helpful at times, it is very active, and replies are often very quick. I do sometimes find that people's threads are in someway 'highjacked' by others delving into a more off topic chat, rather than focusing on the matter originally raised, sometimes for several pages which could be a little offputting if the OP has not been here long. I just think that in some way it's a little rude, and unwelcoming. 

Oh yeah, and the bitching, it seems that there are some people who are incapable of raising greivences, complaints, issues etc, in a mature and responsible way. I have come across a few threads that have made for increadibly uncomfortable viewing, and do not reflect to new comers what a helpful and welcoming site this place can be.

I love this forum, because I see it simply as that. For me it's somewhere I can come to learn, get advice when I need it, and yeah I'll admit it, kill some time when i'm bored at work, (like right now lol) but to be honest, if I was in it for more than that, like to make friends and really feel like part of the community, I don't think I would have stayed. This is one of the best forums I have ever come across for giving quick, helpful and most often friendly advice, but those few posts out there that seem more hostile than helpful, really let down all the good people and good work that you can find here.

Sorry for the rant, I get kinda carried away.


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

5 for me!:smile:
Ben


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Sorry but I voted 2. ( Puts on flame proof suit )

The forum is good fun and very relaxed... but the original question was "For *reptile related issues/advice*, how do you rate RFUK?" and some of the advice I have read in the snake forums has been appalling... but I am not going to point any fingers or start a row.... each to their own.

But answering the question seriously... If I were to research a new species that I had never kept before I'm afraid RFUK would not be very high on my list of places to look.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

I voted 2 also, same reasons.


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

Yup same from me (2), some of the advice i see is very poor, and then the arguements that ensue are appaling.


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

5 never bin disapointed yet


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

4 very very usful at times, and not sometimes, somtimes you get told you can look after your pets, and then u get told to search google and stop asking on here.... thats the ppoint of this site and some peopel dont understand it. and the bitching, why!!! lol its on neary every section, went to the shelled section 2 ask one sec, and it eneed up with a fight between a group of people, abtou somthign completely random.


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

Fair comments guys, keep em coming!!


I agree the sniping and off topic chat withing threads can sometimes be anoying, but on the whole, it is still useful, as it separates the muck from the brass so to speak :lol2:

Some people just dont have the contacts within the hobby to turn to, like myself.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

3 for me, same reason as Ratboy stated really as anybody can give advice. If somebody comes on describing their beardie as having MBD somebody could easily reply quickly giving bad advice and the original poster runs off and everything wrong. By the time they come back to the thread they'll have conflicting advice on what to do.


----------



## Snow_Man_UK (Nov 20, 2006)

ratboy said:


> Sorry but I voted 2. ( Puts on flame proof suit )
> 
> The forum is good fun and very relaxed... but the original question was "For *reptile related issues/advice*, how do you rate RFUK?" and some of the advice I have read in the snake forums has been appalling... but I am not going to point any fingers or start a row.... each to their own.
> 
> But answering the question seriously... If I were to research a new species that I had never kept before I'm afraid RFUK would not be very high on my list of places to look.


I agree that the forum does throw up many different opinions but in one way that is its strength. At the end of the day it is for the individual to take a view on what has been recommended and to either investigate further or make a decision based on what they know. 

I would look here for initial information and back this up by further reading, so I voted 4. 

As for the bitching, I think that there is a fine line to be trod. Everyone has a right to their opinion and put it forcibly where they feel necessary. However, I do wish people would retrain themselves sometimes because I think that this could can turn away those who are less experienced and need the most help. No such thing as a stupid question, only a stupid person who will not ask it.


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

4 for me!! it is useful until someone gets a bee in their bonnet


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Snow_Man_UK said:


> I agree that the forum does throw up many different opinions but in one way that is its strength. At the end of the day it is for the individual to take a view on what has been recommended and to either investigate further or make a decision based on what they know.
> 
> I would look here for initial information and back this up by further reading, so I voted 4.
> 
> As for the bitching, I think that there is a fine line to be trod. Everyone has a right to their opinion and put it forcibly where they feel necessary. However, I do wish people would retrain themselves sometimes because I think that this could can turn away those who are less experienced and need the most help. *No such thing as a stupid question, only a stupid person who will not ask it*.



great comment!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Snow_Man_UK said:


> I agree that the forum does throw up many different opinions but in one way that is its strength. At the end of the day it is for the individual to take a view on what has been recommended and to either investigate further or make a decision based on what they know.


Valid comment but it does assume that the individual asking the question has enough knowledge to be able to take a view. As said, I am not looking for an argument, I answered the question for myself rather than how other people may or may not use the forums.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I voted 2 (sorry lol)

I agree thatt he bitching and stuff doesn't help matters. When a newcomer to the reptileand exotics world needs advice, I have onnumberous occasions seent hem being hung, drawn and quartered for not knowing the ins nad outs of every detail and in that sense, based ont he question I don't think it is always helpful.

On the flip side though, good info does eventually shine through after the mods (poor things) have spent countless time cleaning up the nasty bits. If we could vote for a helpful person who isn't judgemental then my scores would definitely be upped a lot I reckon


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I voted somewhat useful, purely because in my own mind I know what I am doing with regards to the care of my own animals, but that doesn't make me perfect, therefore I will always have a query here and there which I'd settle on here! Also, by simply reading through posts, you pick up a few things. Between us all, we cover a hell of alot of ground.


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

I voted 4 :grin1:


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

4 from me

The occasional back-biting comments/threads spoil it.
And like all internet research you have to double check everything.
What is good is the detail. A book might say to keep a snake at 90F. Here you can ask detail about how you can do that. what heatmats etc.


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

When I first joined I found it very useful and would give it 5.

But I think just lately there has been a lot of petty jibes at people and a lot of back stabbing, also people saying things without putting their brains into gear.
It is a good forum in general I hope it does not go down the swanny one or two people seem to be leaving who have a lot of experience.

At the moment I would give it 3/4.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake:


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

I gave it a 4 although its probably a 4.5. Its the best forum around but as somebody mentioned there are several little squables and such that do put things on a downer sometimes.


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

i think when it comes to snakes, and info on them, its 5/5.
when it comes to selling/classifieds id say 4/5
but i gotta say. noone seems interested in the spiders/inverts section except incubuss, siuk and c strike. so gotta give it a 1/5.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

i voted 4 the forums good but some of the self important experts (well they think theyre experts) need to consider others opinions and sarcasm on posts is not needed either..


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

rankindude2 said:


> i voted 4 the forums good but some of the self important experts (well they think theyre experts) need to consider others opinions and sarcasm on posts is not needed either..


I agree with that


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I voted 2

Having come from a forum where the information is nothing but top class i worry about the calibre of information given out here. Some of it is blatently wrong and potiencially damaging or harmful and that should never be accepted or tollerated in a situation where a life is at stake.

Marina


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

all kinds of ways of doing things


----------



## DaveyWavey (Jun 7, 2007)

Having been on this forum for a short time, my first impressions are 5!


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

i voted 5


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

i voted 5 to:smile:


----------



## holo255 (Oct 21, 2006)

5 for me!


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

5 for sure...: victory:

informative and fun.....what more could you want.....:no1:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

we don't have too many pretentious people here. comments and veiws shouldn't get personal. a lot of people at other sites act like their way is the only way and anyone with less experience than them are inferior. like herps are the only thing in life that they have going for them. a bit geeky in their one mindedness. also many people on other forums lack any sense of humor. they take themselves way too seriously. it's just frogs and lizards for god's sake! ain't no rounds flying over people's heads! i know that some of them i could never have a beer with and joke around. newbies are afraid to say anything on those forums. this one is cool enough!:no1:


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

i voted 4 ... i get a lot of good advice on her, but there is always the minority that make you feel like crap when you ask a genuine question.
i think ive expressed a few times how much "google it" gets right on my effing nerves :whip: lol


----------



## mooselee (Oct 8, 2007)

Deffo a 5 from me :no1:

I love this forum.


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

Keep voting everyone!!!


----------



## Horness (Aug 12, 2007)

As I'm so new to reptiles (less than 3 months) I cannot really rate how good the forum is for reptile advice. All of my questions have been answered, many of them by doing a search for previous posts etc., but as someone who does not know any better, how can I rate an answer to a topic I don't know enough about?

The _problem_ with the internet is that you get so many different opinions, and in most cases most are right in one way or another but don't want to accept that someone else may also be right.

I tend to read all the answers, do a bit more reading, and if I'm still unsure, speak to my local reptile shop (thanks Mark!). I accept I'm in a field I have little experience and knowledge in, and thus keep an open mind to the answers, and trust in common sense to prevail.

Imagine if your doctors surgery became a forum, with every doctor and patient all available to comment on your problem. Now imagine trying to resolve your illness into a cure. Some questions are answered, and problems sorted out quicker 1-to-1.

As a person just coming into reptile ownership, I'm very glad I joined, and I don't use any other reptile forum. As forum's go, in terms of design, speed, activity, features, friendliness of other users, and the information I've got from it so far etc., *5/5*.

Horness


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Well, I voted yesterday and wrote a post, but it has been removed.
Not sure what is going on there, I know my post wont have been popular but it wasnt insulting in anyway.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

I voted option 3, but when i first joined i did find it more usefull. I just think theres only so much what can i put in this viv and what size heatmat do i need before it gets boring. I just click on new posts at the tops now and if something takes me eye i will read it, everything else gets ignored.


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

5 always helpful


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

i voted 5 for information but then i dont really ask too many questions i just generally read through the forum first and see if the question has been asked before so i dont have to ask a question that has already been answered 

If there was a poll on how do you rate the forum for bitchiness and so on it would get a much lower vote


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

I voted 4 because there can be bouts of mis-information, and bitchiness, which cloud the real usefulness a little.


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

going :up: lol

So just under half of us forum users find this forum v.useful? So what the hey are we all doing here??


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I havent read this thread...
but looked at the results...most of who have voted have said very usefull or extremely usefull..so thats good right?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

ratboy said:


> Sorry but I voted 2. ( Puts on flame proof suit )
> 
> The forum is good fun and very relaxed... but the original question was "For *reptile related issues/advice*, how do you rate RFUK?" and some of the advice I have read in the snake forums has been appalling... but I am not going to point any fingers or start a row.... each to their own.
> 
> But answering the question seriously... If I were to research a new species that I had never kept before I'm afraid RFUK would not be very high on my list of places to look.





punky_jen said:


> I voted 2 also, same reasons.





pam b said:


> Yup same from me (2), some of the advice i see is very poor, and then the arguements that ensue are appaling.





Meko said:


> 3 for me, same reason as Ratboy stated really as anybody can give advice. If somebody comes on describing their beardie as having MBD somebody could easily reply quickly giving bad advice and the original poster runs off and everything wrong. By the time they come back to the thread they'll have conflicting advice on what to do.





brittone05 said:


> I voted 2 (sorry lol)
> 
> I agree thatt he bitching and stuff doesn't help matters. When a newcomer to the reptileand exotics world needs advice, I have onnumberous occasions seent hem being hung, drawn and quartered for not knowing the ins nad outs of every detail and in that sense, based ont he question I don't think it is always helpful.
> 
> On the flip side though, good info does eventually shine through after the mods (poor things) have spent countless time cleaning up the nasty bits. If we could vote for a helpful person who isn't judgemental then my scores would definitely be upped a lot I reckon





Marinam2 said:


> I voted 2
> 
> Having come from a forum where the information is nothing but top class i worry about the calibre of information given out here. Some of it is blatently wrong and potiencially damaging or harmful and that should never be accepted or tollerated in a situation where a life is at stake.
> 
> Marina


 
I would just liek to say...about the above comments...
Yes anyone can answer and some ppl here dont have a clue and say the craziest things................................

But then you cant say "dont listen to them sorry they are wrong, here is the truth" either...or its being bitchy.

you cant have both.
You cant keep the advice top notch whilst being affraid to point out the ppl who are talking shi2.
Nor can you have the best advice when those giving the advice feel they are above having to explain why and just should be listened to and thier advice followed blindly.

The above posters themselves are those in the position to give advice and help maintain a standard, and I hope those do so rather than JUST being nasty to ppl or hanging out in off topic areas.

For me... this forum is fun, and its handy for the contacts and if I did want to ask about something I know who I would and would not take seriously... having said that even if a total newb said soemthing..if it made sense and was backed up..id totally take it on board..likewise some members who SHOULD know what they are talking about...talk a lot of one sided crap a lot.

If we can stop being affraid of telling things as it is....
and stop having a blatant go at ppl and take the tiem to understand each other and when giving advise..BACK IT UP.. whethe ryou feel you need to or not... everyone will get the best advice.

also on a more personal note...if we could tell the idiots to bugger off there would be less bad advice to go around.
Stroppy..short...one sided...advice is bad advice too.


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

5 for me : victory:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

actually dude...you gave it a 2... i looked earlier.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> The above posters themselves are those in the position to give advice and help maintain a standard, and I hope those do so rather than JUST being nasty to ppl or hanging out in off topic areas.


But why ? Speaking as one of those that was quoted ... how is my advice helping to maintain a standard ? Very few people on here know me, very few people know what I keep or how long I have been keeping them making the advice I give no different to anyone elses.

When people ask for advice, they often have an idea in their head about what they want to do and what they want the answer to be before they ask and are really after someone to tell them that what they thought is right. 

This is not a dig at anyone it's human nature... everyone does it including me. So you can get 10 people telling you what you do not want to hear and 1-2 people telling you what you do want to hear... and the 1-2 will be thanked and off they go smiling because they knew they were right all along.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

do you think?
agh I dont know, I spend quite a bit of tiem and effort mainly in the lizard section offerin help where I can mand where I cant I tend to still get in there and make sure that someone steers them inthe right direction.

I hope that my advice/opinion isnt viewed as potentially dangerous or outright wrong, if it is I welcome the chance to be educated.

All I am seeing lately though is those who apparently "knoe thier shit" giving short answers and being quite offended if someone doesnt instantly take thier view over soemone elses.
This is fair...if you are certain your making more sense than the "clueless lot" and its important to make sure the right message is the clear one and the one listened to, but to do this you have to treat those asking with respect, be polite and explain in detail what the situation is.
Then, Id hope the advice, the right advice will be taken in.
With the othe rpeople who may have been wrong then learning something.

I will be honest, I have become very very dissheartened over the past couple weeks, more so the last couple days/
I have been feeling like im fighting 2 crowds in the effort to help ppl out who are asking for it.
the first being those who give bad advice, and the second those who give very blunt one sided [yet ultimetely good] advice.

By trying to make sure those asking take the good advice I have many times questioned the reasoning of the good advice inthe hope they will step up and make it clearer for the ppl... increasing the likelyhood of the advice being taken..instead I have been spoken to in return as if I myself am asking because I dont understand, or I am somehow stupid or argumentitive.

It has really fcuked me off.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

that is the whole point though isn't it. You give your opinion and those who want to listen to it will, and those who don't wont.

It is not your job to fight the two crowds you describe and if people want to get offended because people do not listen to them, let them. 

One point about short and precise answers though, is people skim read and very often do not bother with long posts at all. So the shorter and more to the point the post is, the more likely it is to get read.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I do agree there, however what I meant was like
"remove that"
"oh, but i heard that.."
"no just remove it"

if ppl dont understand WHY they are doing things a certain way, they will only have to ask again next time, or even mess up with a diff species as care varies.
By giving them the facts and lettin them to decide themselves, we all become better keepers... even reminding OURSELVES the reasons for doing certain things aids us in trying new things when they come up.

Anyway, this place is what we, as a group make it.

Going on what you said earlier abotu few ppl knowing you and why they would take your advice... do you have ppl ignore your good advice? or do you not give it incase they do? or because othe rppl have it covered?
im virtually at the point of giving up, not because of any of the above, but because the other knowledgable ppl just coming in and being rude and picky on little things when the important thing is gettin the newbs to learn and at the same time understand why something is being advised...so i take it slow and go into little details..and then if one detail isnt exactly right [scientifically i mean, not care wise, same just i use laymans terms for laymen..makes sense to me] in they come...and then leave...without any actual benefit other than gerttin to use a few wods they might not get to use otherwise.
anyway, im not gona go on, ill have my rant when the time does indeed come.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

I have no idea of whether people take my advice or not. Sometimes they do and I get a nice thanks PM or something but mostly no. But at the end of the day, I don't give advice for ego people either don't read it, read it and ignore it or read it and respond to it... it's their choice 

Personally, if I posted a question and was met with a response like "Remove That" I would want to know why and if they could not answer me, I would ignore them. Going into too much detail can also be as off putting as not going into enough especially if it is not 100% correct.

A good friend of mine is always pulling me up for writing scientific names with captial letters like "Pantherophis Obsoletus" when it should be "Pantherophis obsoletus". But if I did that he would pull me up for not putting it in italics "_Pantherophis obsoletus_" ... but so what... he knows I know what I mean and I know that he knows what I am talking about. It's just banter.




DeanThorpe said:


> I do agree there, however what I meant was like
> "remove that"
> "oh, but i heard that.."
> "no just remove it"
> ...


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

ratboy said:


> I have no idea of whether people take my advice or not. Sometimes they do and I get a nice thanks PM or something but mostly no.


You are lucky, I don't think I have ever had a PM thanking me for advice given in a thread! Hmm.. perhaps I'm giving the wrong advice.


----------

